

Are Facebook apps worth it? - cme

I've been toying with the idea of developing a couple of facebook apps. I think they are decent ideas and initial feedbacks been good.<p>I'm just wondering if they are worth it? How are developers monetizing these apps?<p>I think at the very least I'll buy a couple of domains, throw up a landing page and collect interest, but would enjoy hearing your feedback.
======
cd34
It depends on what your app does and how you get traffic. Writing a game?
[http://cd34.com/blog/boring/social-gaming-design-
requirement...](http://cd34.com/blog/boring/social-gaming-design-
requirements/)

Monetizing becomes - ad network (rockyou, adsense) or selling virtual currency
through offerpal/superrewards, etc. There is a section in the developers
forums that talks about monetization
(<http://forum.developers.facebook.net/viewforum.php?id=8>) and mentions all
of the latest players. Offerpal was super on another app I did - it just
didn't get the traction it needed to make more than a handful of bucks.

If you go with a completely viral app that isn't a game, you don't get the
return visitors but you might get the mass numbers. If you can get into a
vertical niche, you can go to connectcommerce/cj.com or something similar and
run targeted ads for affiliates.

I did a quick two page survey app that hit 40k DAU at it's peak and has about
400k total installs that made roughly $800. Not a bad return for 40 minutes of
work, pylons/nginx/uwsgi and a small database. Replicating that with different
angles never met the same success. Timing probably was just lucky on that app.
Once in a while a small uptick on adsense comes in - and someone has stumbled
across it and their friends all start taking it again, but, never with the
original zeal.

I have an idea for a social game that has a different twist. While I found I
could write software, knew the psychology behind it, I found out I'm not a
game designer. I wrote all of the code but lost the motivation to finish it.

It works, you can make money at it. Writing a Mobwars/Mafia Wars clone is the
quickest way to money. However, designing something viral just requires a lot
more traffic to make the same cash. Neither is incredibly difficult.

~~~
cme
what were you doing to drive traffic to your survey app?

~~~
cd34
nothing. :) It was just luckily timed with a few events, appealed to a
particular demographic and took off. I tried a few others, but, between
finding topics that had decent affiliate payment options and a few duds, I
started writing the game based on that survey and lost interest. As movies in
that genre are released frequently, I think it is repeatable.

~~~
cme
interesting. My idea isnt much of a game, but I could see implementing a
gaming type of system with in, which might help it go viral.

------
cme
Thanks in advance!

